# My edging SUCKS



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I just mounted my Contour on a frankenpole this weekend and recorded some runs. The biggest thing that I came away with is the realization that I don't use edges worth shit! So that and staying out of the back seat are my goals for this season, anyway.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm, not sure I see what you're talking about with the edging but 180's looking good :thumbsup:

Do you mean getting up on edge to carve? I find it kinda easy to get lazy on my Evo and just kinda skid around the place, especially if its a bit bumpy.

Going the stealth fashion too this season I see? No wonder I haven't spotted you yet. Funny cos my yellow pants have been replaced by dark green too...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

grafta said:


> Going the stealth fashion too this season I see? No wonder I haven't spotted you yet. Funny cos my yellow pants have been replaced by dark green too...


Well, hell, that _would_ explain it. Yeah, I replaced the plaid 686 with a straight green Special Blend. LOVE goretex.

But yeah, barely lifting my edges. It's not such a big deal on Chucks, but I bet when I vid myself on Unicorn I won't be much better. 

Loving the rollers on Mushroom :thumbsup: 180, cab 180, jump.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

imo there is no slope for carving and using edges is unnecessary at all


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You can carve on fairly flat runs if you want. I do it because it gives me a little push each time I pump out of my edges so I don't lose too much speed when transitioning into flats.

I need a pole mount or someone to follow me close. I'm starting to like seeing myself riding because it helps me pick out problems I never noticed.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Even in the flats, I can carve. Even for a skidded turn, you should not be really just pushing the tail around. Front foot steering is the way to go.


I said unnecessary not impossible. I can too, but I do not need this on slopes like this. There is no fun


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> I said unnecessary not impossible. I can too, but I do not need this on slopes like this. There is no fun


No fun in carving? BLASPHEMOUS!!! Even if you could carve uphill, you better find it fun in the name of snowboarding!


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> The original poster was wanting to do less pivoting and more edging EVEN on flatter runs. I have simply provided him with the techniques to do this. Ride how you want and let him ride how he wants....


Even? I did not see that word. But anyone who can carve AT LEAST mid runs, have no questions about edging anywhere. So all he needs is a carved turn, isn't it?


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> No fun in carving? BLASPHEMOUS!!! Even if you could carve uphill, you better find it fun in the name of snowboarding!


Yap mate. It is no fun to carve where you can't feel G 

Go Alps, there is a lot of ;-)



For OP - you have a lack of weight on your rear leg. Try J-turns to catch the balance.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> One thing I did notice is you are a very static (even for a mild run). I think more ankle and knee flexion and extension will naturally give you a little bit more board tilt in your cruising and result in more of scarved turn. Right now I do not see based on board performance any significant use of twist initiated with the front foot and obviously very little tilt.


Yeah, and my dancing isn't much better :laugh: Seriously, I agree that I tend to be too stiff. So basically I should make a point of loosening up some?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> I need a pole mount or someone to follow me close. I'm starting to like seeing myself riding because it helps me pick out problems I never noticed.


Leo, I was a bit disappointed in the Contour when I was taking helmet-mount POV vids, but after one day using a pole I'm really jazzed about the possibilities. Yeah, def worth doing.

One other thing I found: The third roller on Mushroom sends me into orbit when I hit it at speed. Kinda scary. Except, looking at it on one of the other vids I did, I barely got two feet off the ground.  So I think that should take care of the fear thing. :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You're standing pretty tall and lower body is static and a bit stiff legged. Try doing the same run but crouch down and hold your turns abit longer...do this for a couple of laps...ride crouched down...butt low to the ground on heelside and knees low to the ground toeside. Followed by doing a few laps trying really move up and down in the turns...crouching down to initiate the turns (and be stacked on the nose...ankles/hips/shoulders weighted on the nose) and rising up to come out of the turns (you will be more centered...fore-aft or abit on the tail). With some speed you should start to feel some G's in the bottom/apex of the turn and some snap/pop at the top or transitioning from edge to edge. What I'm describing is doing cross-over turns.

And when you go off the roller...just be going straight, netural position, keeping the upper body compact and quiet...flat on the take off...suck the knees abit and extend for light touch down landing...continue to go straight till you are in contact with the snow before turning...kind of like getting off a chair...just run straight abit then turn.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> One other thing I found: The third roller on Mushroom sends me into orbit when I hit it at speed. Kinda scary. Except, looking at it on one of the other vids I did, I barely got two feet off the ground.  So I think that should take care of the fear thing. :laugh:





wrathfuldeity said:


> And when you go off the roller...just be going straight, netural position, keeping the upper body compact and quiet...flat on the take off...suck the knees abit and extend for light touch down landing...continue to go straight till you are in contact with the snow before turning...kind of like getting off a chair...just run straight abit then turn.


These are kinda short rollers he's talking about, more a problem with too much speed and landing flat?

Also riding a NS and have found that fore-aft movement through turns gets the camber at the nose and tail working a bit more. Def an easy profile to get lazy on and ride 'flat'.


----------

